# Anyone recognize the name...



## caribou creek (Oct 12, 2004)

Bachflock said:


> Shine Winslogo? I believe he was a champion archer back in the 40's and 50's. Had resided in Jackson County. Any info would be appreciated, I realize this is a shot in the dark...


 Check with Ron LeClair. Leclair archery .His wife is a weath of information .


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

caribou creek said:


> Check with Ron LeClair. Leclair archery .His wife is a weath of information .


Thanks... I'll give that a shot.


----------

